# Never squatted before



## sykgutt (Nov 4, 2007)

i have no experience in being homeless, and though i've researched it, i realized i don't really know how to go about it. i do know that i have to leave soon though. things at home aren't going well as usual, and i got kicked out. in other words, staying here is not an option. i am going to face a number of fines because i havent been going to school, and already social services is stepping in and i may be sent to military camp. i don't really feel like typing right now, and i dont have much time.

i remember there used to be a newbies section in here, but i cant seem to find it. 

this is my plan: i am going to leave the house with my backpack, canteen, sleeping bag, clothes, some money, food, whatever else is neccesary. i am going to the nearest town, and i am going to try to find a way into philly (about 3 hours away driving). i really don't know what to do once i get there, or if i should even head there first. 

does anyone have any advice for me? i have done some research, but you can't beat experience. most of all, i just want a successful excursion and to get the fuck out of here. i also have to keep in mind the coming winter, and the police (who have caught me before). thanks in advance.


----------



## shasellette (Nov 4, 2007)

just do it


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 5, 2007)

well for one dont pack too much. pack food that will last. less clothes the better. bring a decent jacket. once you get to philly it should be easier for you to find some folks that can show you the ropes. i dont know how young you are, so be very careful. id really suggest craigslisting a rideshare rather than just hitchiking, if you are going alone, and have no experience.


----------



## DirtyRig (Nov 5, 2007)

Please do not confuse "squatting" with "homelessness". That's a huge pet peeve of mine. For many of us, our squats ARE our homes.


----------



## sykgutt (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks, ill have to check out craigslist. i'm 15, so i'm trying to be pretty careful going alone. i'm hoping to come across someone to travel with who isn't trying to take advantage of me. it won't be easy, but i'm willing to take risks (and be very fuckig cautious)


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 6, 2007)

to be honest, i think at 15 you should try and work stuff out with your parents. not for the school as much as being 15 and homeless is gonna be real tough. you could be thrown in juvy for loitering, or maybe just looking at a cop wrong. without any help from your parents or any contacts its gonna be difficult to get outta shit like that.


----------



## brooksisdead (Nov 6, 2007)

godspeed.
may you get as far from schools,parents,and the grind of life as possilbe.


be safe.


----------



## shasellette (Nov 6, 2007)

wow 15 is pretty young, you should go to shows and ask people for places to stay until you find a crew to travel with, there are alot of really nice squatters and trainhoppers who go to shows too, but be careful on the street


----------



## finn (Nov 6, 2007)

One piece of advice is to not have any addictions to slow you down- not even cigarettes, because money isn't going to come easy and blowing it on something you don't really need isn't going to help any. Also, find people who are from Philly who will let you crash before you get there. It's on the cold side as of late, and it's not like you can just wander into some abandoned house just like that.


----------



## sykgutt (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't have any addictions to worry about, i try to be as independent as possible. it is really cold out. i'm back at home for the time being. things are still really shaky at home, and i'm having a hard time getting a grip on my life. i do want to finish school, but i can't seem to do it. i'm too far back. 

for now, i'm waiting it out and gathering as much advice as i can, doing as much research as i can just in case social services do come, or something else along those lines. i agree with you on finding someone to crash with first. i don't know anyone in philly, and if i do get there i won't have a place to crash (which isn't good in the winter, especially when i have little experience other than wilderness survival). i would probably find a show to go to, and just see what happens from there. overall, i have a hard time making decisions and i don't think i'm ready to go. i realize i am leaving a lot of personal information out, and what i write may be somewhat hard to follow. i haven't had a good grip on life for a couple months, no inspiration, lethargy, so that shows in what i write. 

i'm going to wait it out and see if the situation with school gets any better, because i don't want to throw that out the window. i know i won't take the chance of declaring i will squat the rest of my life, because i change. i do know i just want to enjoy life while it's happening, and keep my options open. i'm going to see if i can last it at home through the winter (i've done it for 15 years.. might as well try). things rarely go as planned with me, so i may end up leaving to go squat. like i said, good to keep my options open. i have run away multiple times, but each time i've been caught by the cops and brought back home. has anyone been in a similar situation?

i dont know if that long ramble had a coherent point... but i tried.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

ah geeze. find some place to stay. don't toss your fresh 15 year old ass out to the wolves. I don't give a shit how smart or tough you think you are... it won't be good. stop wasting your time doing "research" on how to be homeless and look into things that can help you fix the situtation you're in instead of running for the hills.

hell, I think everyone should squat and live for free and freely and all that shit but you've got a home, a family, and friends. I'm sure they've all been working hard to keep you alive thus far. try helping them a bit by keeping yourself that way.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 15, 2007)

Mouse said:


> ah geeze. find some place to stay. don't toss your fresh 15 year old ass out to the wolves. I don't give a shit how smart or tough you think you are... it won't be good. stop wasting your time doing "research" on how to be homeless and look into things that can help you fix the situtation you're in instead of running for the hills.
> 
> hell, I think everyone should squat and live for free and freely and all that shit but you've got a home, a family, and friends. I'm sure they've all been working hard to keep you alive thus far. try helping them a bit by keeping yourself that way.


thanks for explaining what i wasnt able to.


----------



## Jono (May 21, 2008)

If you do get stuck in the cold in Philly try and find a church or other religous organisation. it doesn't matter whether u agree with them just pretend to believe their stuff and u can usaully get a pew to sleep on. It has worked for me and others here in australia .


----------



## sykgutt (May 29, 2008)

well, what happened was i went through all that shit. i'm 16 now, not that that makes much of a difference. i got sent away for 30 days, and in march i admitted myself to a psychiatric hospital to avoid killing myself. ever since i got out i've slowly been working my mental health back up, seeing a good therapist, realizing my problems, and getting past things i can't change. i am doing a lot better than i was.

the school situation hasn't changed at all, i'm looking at 1000+ dollars in fines and the probability of being put into the custody of the state. i don't speak to my dad really at all anymore, just kind of an awkward home, but i can deal. i have a hard time forgiving him, i'm pissed at him, it's harder than you think. i have also been diagnosed schizophrenic by a fat white doctor, which is COMPLETE bullshit. i have seen other doctors and they think it is bullshit as well. he based the diagnosis on the fact that i want to trainhop and travel ("magical thinking") and that i am depressed. i'm not taking the abilify that they want to give me, because i don't want to become mindless, and i have never hallucinated, so fuck that guy. but my mom and i are trying to fight the fines, putting the blame on my depression (which is what debilitated me)

but what my plan is thus far is to head west to portland, where my friend lives. i'm not sure how i'm going to get there (rideshare probably) but i want to leave around mid-june when i get back from my other friends cabin in maine. once i get out there i'm sure it will be a lot easier to get out on the road, meet up with people, and learn things than it would be to try that in my area (the dead appalachian wilderness between pittsburgh, philly, and harrisburg)


----------

